# Gaggia classic switch fault??



## Simon c (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi. I descaled my solenoid, put the machine back together, turned it on. There was a small puff of smoke and a burning smell. Turned it off and now RH switch light doesn't come on, no pump noise and no solenoid click. Continuity tests ok across the pump and across the solenoid. I presume therefore this must be a switch fault but can't got the life of me work out why descaling and putting the wiring back together in the machine caused the switch to blow. Didn't touch switch terminal wiring and obv don't want to replace switch if something else behind the issue...Any thoughts? Can I also short the rh switch to test of rest machine ok? If so which terminals?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Hmmmmm ok sounds odd what year machine are we talking about here? The right hand switch ie brew switch, possible you put the connections back on wrong? Something got damp?


----------



## Simon c (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi. Thanks for getting back to us. Yes strange. Not sure of year. Maybe 10-12 yrs old. Three switches, little grey cema solenoid. Doesn't seem like I am getting continuity between the top 2 poles on right hand switch (the one that fires pump) which I suspect I should. Just strange the puff of smoke and burning smell at first. Hence why I thought was solenoid. Suppose I could short the switch (top right 2 poles looking from front?) Just thought I would ask someone knowledgeable first!!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Label on base should have year after 2015 they changed internal design significantly 96-15 mostly the same and pretty simple units 2 THermostats on boiler and thermal fuse + a pump operated by far right switch middle switch switches between brew and steam thermostats and lhs switch is power on /off not a lot to go wrong really...... the neon lights in the switches do fail but can be reworked pump may have died are you getting power to pump?

guide to the solenoid here not sure it helps much https://wiki.wholelattelove.com/images/d/d4/BABIES-CLASSIC_3-Way_Solenoid_Cleaning.pdf


----------



## Simon c (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi. Thanks for the help. In the end it was a combination of a bad contact somewhere which must have been arcing and a blocked hole behind the group head. Need a cup of coffee after all that head scratching!


----------

